# Einbürgerungstest =)



## Crothar (18. Juni 2008)

http://www.rtl.de/ratgeber/gesundheit_9656...mp;set_id=15775


Ulkig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (18. Juni 2008)

Hmmm hab alles richtig gehabt und bin grad mal 15. Und wenn man jetzt nach Deutschland will und (geringfügig) älter ist... Wenn man dann nicht alles beantworten kann, würde ich mir Sorgen machen. (?)
Is ja alles so ne Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

Was genau ist da jetzt "ulkig" dran? Btw würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele Fehler da "echte" Deutsche machen bei dem Test.


----------



## Lurock (18. Juni 2008)

Das ist Alles? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloß die paar Fragen?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Juni 2008)

jo fand ich auch recht wenig , vor allem ziemlich anspruchslose fragen... Alles richtig - und das hätte ich net gedacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (18. Juni 2008)

http://www.rtl.de/ratgeber/gesundheit_9656...mp;set_id=15775


das video gehört ja noch dazu =)


----------



## Crothar (18. Juni 2008)

http://www.rtl.de/ratgeber/gesundheit_9656...mp;set_id=15775

das auch noch deshalb ulkig =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab als deutscher 2 Fehler gemacht! xD

Was interessiert mich die Hauptstadt von NRW? Das wichtige ist, die Hauptstadt von Deutschland zu kennen. Genauso mit der Regierung, das war mein zweiter Fehler. Muss man sowas wissen?

Und das mit dem Kniefall? Wayne! 

Rofl.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

Muahaha, habs auch geschaft. Das meiste was man nicht weiss bekommt man sogar noch mich gutem Menschenverstand hin. Aber wer bitte will schon Deutscher werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

ich hab eben mal den hier gemacht http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article2044..._Antworten.html

und siehe da


> Deutschland Test 30/30
> 100% korrekt beantwortet
> Sie sind der König von Deutschland! Sie haben den Test mit "Sehr gut" bestanden.



hail to the king, baby!


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2008)

Sehr anspruchsvoll, muss ich schon sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich die Hauptstadt von NRW?


Man sollte denke ich schon alle Hauptstädte der Bundesländer kennen. 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Genauso mit der Regierung, das war mein zweiter Fehler. Muss man sowas wissen?


Das muss man nicht wissen, das ist logisch. Wenn man Latein kann oder weiß was "Opposition" bedeutet, sollte man ausschließen können, dass die Opposition weder bestimmt wer die Minister sind noch wer im Bundesrat sitzen darf. 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Kniefall? Wayne!


Der Kniefall Willy Brandts ist eines der bekanntesten Ereignisse der deutschen Nachkriegsgeschichte. Ich denke, dass man auch den kennen sollte.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (18. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der Kniefall Willy Brandts ist eines der bekanntesten Ereignisse der deutschen Nachkriegsgeschichte. Ich denke, dass man auch den kennen sollte.




Finde ich auch, dass man sowas kennen sollte, aber wenn man logisch schlussfolgert kann man das auch eraten.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, dass man sowas kennen sollte, aber wenn man logisch schlussfolgert kann man das auch eraten.


Womit du auch recht hast.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

27/30 und dabei interessiertm ich deutschland nid und bin schweizer .. dar ich nun zu euch? *g*


----------



## Tahult (18. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article2044..._Antworten.html


Der Test war ja nun auch mehr als einfach.



> hail to the king, baby!


Der König ist tot. Es lebe der König.

<--- hat auch 30/30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

29/30, hatte das Ende der Weimarer Republik nur falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim ersten war alles richtig. *g*


----------



## Scred (18. Juni 2008)

ich penn zwar immer in erdkunde aber das deutschland 16 bundesläder hat weißt ich trotzdem also sollten die einwanderer das schon wissen

alles richtig nur bei der erste frage vergessen die antwort zu ändern


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

Scred schrieb:


> ich penn zwar immer in erdkunde aber das deutschland 16 bundesläder hat weißt ich trotzdem also sollten die einwanderer das schon wissen



Das Problem ist nur, dass viele Deutsche das leider nicht alles wissen. Und jetzt kann man natürlich fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist, dass Ausländer Fragen beantworten müssen, deren richtige Antwort viele Deutsche nicht kennen ...


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Juni 2008)

Nur weil wir hier Idioten haben, müssen wir uns doch nicht noch mehr Idioten reinholen.
Finde den Test sinnvoll, vor allem, weil er so leicht ist - und somit auch leicht lernbar.
Daran erkennt man die, die wirklich nach Deutschland wollen und das auch zeigen, indem sie was dafür tun.

PS: Die Leute, die jetzt hier ein oder zwei Fragen falsch haben, zählen nach meiner Definition natürlich nicht als "Idiot".
Um ein paar "Mods beleidigen User!!!1" Threads auszuschließen. ;D


----------



## Unexcelledx (19. Juni 2008)

sehr sehr einfach


----------



## Thoryia (20. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 27/30 und dabei interessiertm ich deutschland nid und bin schweizer .. dar ich nun zu euch? *g*


Würdest Du Dich denn verschlechtern wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Man sollte denke ich schon alle Hauptstädte der Bundesländer kennen.
> 
> Das muss man nicht wissen, das ist logisch. Wenn man Latein kann oder weiß was "Opposition" bedeutet, sollte man ausschließen können, dass die Opposition weder bestimmt wer die Minister sind noch wer im Bundesrat sitzen darf.
> 
> Der Kniefall Willy Brandts ist eines der bekanntesten Ereignisse der deutschen Nachkriegsgeschichte. Ich denke, dass man auch den kennen sollte.



Und da unterscheidet sich unser Denken anscheinend. Ich entscheide für mich selbst, was wichtig und wert ist, in mein Gedächtnis zu kommen und Erdkunde in spezielleren Fällen (Bundesländer, Flüsse, Berge) gehören bestimmt nicht dazu. Frag mich mal, wo Dresden liegt, ich habe keine Ahnung. Kölln? KP. 

Ich kann kein Latein und weiß nicht was Opposition bedeutet. Oft gehört, aber nicht beachtet. Und nun?

Ich weiß was zum Krieg geführt hat. Ich weiß wie er geführt wurde und ich weiß wie er zu Ende ging. Ich weiß wo die Mauer stand und auf welcher Seite die Dummen standen. Nun frag mich mal, wann die Mauer abgerissen wurde. Da bekommst du von mir nur ein dummes Gesicht. Ich hab es oft gehört, vergesse es aber immerwieder.

Und wenn ich das Datum eines solchen Ereignisses vergesse, soll ich mir so einen sinnlosen Kniefall merken, geschweige denn wissen, dass er da war? Ne danke...

Ich hab kein Bock mir den ganzen Müll zu merken.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Wiedervereinigung dritter Oktober '90 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, aber stimmt schon. Wenn man sich nicht besonders für interessiert, weiss man es natürlich nicht. Aber es kann nie schaden, ein paar wissenswerte Fakten über sein Vaterland zu kennen. Das mit den Bundesländern muss nicht unbedingt, denke ich. Es reicht, wenn man weiß, wie viele es davon in Deutschland gibt. Des mit Willy ist aber schon relativ wichtig, weil es sehr viel Anekennung brachte (u.a.) ...
Aber nunja, ist ja jedem das seine überlassen, ob man es lernt / sich irgendwie für interessiert, oder ob nicht. Auch wenn ich es auf jeden Fall in gewissem Maße für angemessen halte. Man muss zwar nicht jede Stadt kennen mit genauen Koordinaten, aber wenigstens ETWAS Interesse zeigen ist meiner Meinung auf jeden Fall angebracht.


----------



## Thoryia (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und da unterscheidet sich unser Denken anscheinend. Ich entscheide für mich selbst, was wichtig und wert ist, in mein Gedächtnis zu kommen und Erdkunde in spezielleren Fällen (Bundesländer, Flüsse, Berge) gehören bestimmt nicht dazu. Frag mich mal, wo Dresden liegt, ich habe keine Ahnung. Kölln? KP.
> 
> Ich kann kein Latein und weiß nicht was Opposition bedeutet. Oft gehört, aber nicht beachtet. Und nun?
> 
> ...


Oh armes Deutschland, wie traurig machen mich solche ignoranten Aussagen. Auch einer der vielen Gründe, adieu zu sagen und die Location zu wechseln, denn diese "ist mir doch scheissegal" Einstellung wird nicht besser, sondern greift leider immer mehr um sich in good old Germany.

PS: Auf welcher Seite standen denn die dummen und warum waren sie dumm, DASS würde mich jetzt doch mal interessieren?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> PS: Auf welcher Seite standen denn die dummen, und warum waren sie dumm würde mich allerdings mal interessieren?



Die Aussage war natürlich totaler Schwachsinn, denn die Leute aus dem Osten wurden von den Sowjets festgehalten. Niemand wollte wirklich in der DDR bleiben. Und dumm war dann auch höchstens die UdSSR, denn die hat den ganzen Mist ja verursacht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Oh armes Deutschland, wie traurig machen mich solche ignoranten Aussagen. Auch einer der vielen Gründe, adieu zu sagen und die Location zu wechseln, denn diese "ist mir doch scheissegal" Einstellung wird nicht besser, sondern greift leider immer mehr um sich in good old Germany.
> 
> PS: Auf welcher Seite standen denn die dummen, und warum waren sie dumm würde mich allerdings mal interessieren?




Jaaa ich bin ignorant. Und? 
Soll ich deiner Meinung nach auf die Strasse rennen und Brüllen: "Rettet die Kinder in Afrika, beschützt die Minenopfer von Afghanistan!!" Warum? Weil ich mir dann besser vorkommen soll? Schwachsinn.

Solche Möchtegernweltverbesserer wie du gehen mir auf den Sack.

Zum PS: Die Dummen standen im Osten. Die Sowjets. Und nicht, weil sie die scheiss Seite erwischt hatten, sondern weil sie die Seite scheisse gemacht haben. Vielleicht sollte man besser sagen, dass die Arschlöcher im Osten standen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Die Aussage war natürlich totaler Schwachsinn, denn die Leute aus dem Osten wurden von den Sowjets festgehalten. Niemand wollte wirklich in der DDR bleiben. Und dumm war dann auch höchstens die UdSSR, denn die hat den ganzen Mist ja verursacht.



Das weiß ich (Ausnahmsweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Siehe mein "PS" im höheren Post.


----------



## Fischbrot (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Solche Möchtegernweltverbesserer wie du gehen mir auf den Sack.



Das hat nichts mit Möchtegernweltverbesserer zu tun, sondern damit, dass man die Geschichte wenigstens ansatzweiße kennen sollte und auch die Gründe warum etwas wohin führte, damit man dieselben Fehler nicht nochmal macht. Und der Kniefall von Willy Brandt, ist eines der historisch emotionalsten Ereignisse der deutschen Nachkriegspolitik.



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Dummen standen im Osten. Die Sowjets. Und nicht, weil sie die scheiss Seite erwischt hatten, sondern weil sie die Seite scheisse gemacht haben. Vielleicht sollte man besser sagen, dass die Arschlöcher im Osten standen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aha, ich bin also ein Arschloch, vielen Dank. Wir haben uns also ein sozialistisches Regime ausgesucht... ahja... 

Kurz noch zum Test ansich. Finde es eine gute Sache, da das wissen, was gefordert ist, als Deutscher Mitbürger (in spe) Allgemeinwissen sein sollte.


----------



## Thoryia (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaaa ich bin ignorant. Und?
> Soll ich deiner Meinung nach auf die Strasse rennen und Brüllen: "Rettet die Kinder in Afrika, beschützt die Minenopfer von Afghanistan!!" Warum? Weil ich mir dann besser vorkommen soll? Schwachsinn.
> 
> Solche Möchtegernweltverbesserer wie du gehen mir auf den Sack.
> ...


Nein sollst Du nicht. Sitz lieber Nachmittags vor der Glotze und schau Dein Vera am Mittag (das erste Bier schon offen?) und Abends dann vor WoW und brabbel vor Dich hin, wie schlecht alles ist und warum die scheiss Ausländer Dir den Job wegnehmen, gegen den Du Dich seit Jahren mit Händen und Füssen wehrst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit Sicherheit bin ich kein Weltverbesserer, aber ich bin kein selbstmitleidiges Ignorantes Arschloch wie scheinbar manch anderer hier.

Btw bin ich auch im Osten Deutschland aufgewachsen und sehr froh darüber. Wäre ich auf Deiner tollen Seite aufgewachsen, wäre ich vielleicht genau so ein Ignoranter und ewig jammernder Idiot wie die vielen denen man nach Mauerfall im Westen begegnet ist.

PS: Du denkst allen ernstes, weil Du im Westteil geboren wurdest bist Du schlauer? Noch dümmer kann man gar nicht sein, ehrlich.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Bock mir den ganzen Müll zu merken.


Unsere Definition was "Müll" ist und was nicht gehen anscheinend weit auseinander. Viel wichtiger als das man bestimmte Daten kennt ist es Ereignisse chronologisch einordnen zu können. 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Dummen standen im Osten. Die Sowjets. Und nicht, weil sie die scheiss Seite erwischt hatten, sondern weil sie die Seite scheisse gemacht haben. Vielleicht sollte man besser sagen, dass die Arschlöcher im Osten standen.


Das war nun wirklich äußerst amüsant zu lesen. Gehen "wir" das mal Schritt für Schritt durch: 
_
"Die "Dummen" standen im Osten."_ Ich nehme mal an, dass du damit meinst, dass sie nicht dümmer (im Sinn von gebildet waren) sondern einfach nur in dem Teil Deutschlands lebten in denen es den Menschen deiner Ansicht nach schlechter ging lebten. Ok, darüber kann man zwar streiten, aber der Großteil der Bevölkerung Deutschlands würden dir wohl bepflichten. 

_"Und nicht weil sie die scheiss Seite erwischt hatten, sondern weil sie die Seite scheisse gemacht haben."_

Ganz ehrlich, das war mit das Dümmste was ich seit langen in diesem Forum gelesen habe. Du gibt's also der damaligen Bevölkerung der DDR eine Art Kollektivschuld für die Zustände dort. Ich weiß nicht, was der "einfach Mann" groß dagegen hätte tun können. Aufstände wie der Arbeiteraufstand vom 17. Juni 1953 (auch ein Datum das man kennen sollte) wurden mit Hilfe von sowjetischen Panzern niedergeschlagen. Was hätte also deiner Meinung nach die Einwohner der DDR tun können? 
_
"Vielleicht sollte man besser sagen, dass die Arschlöcher im Osten standen."_

Es gab sicherlich "Arschlöcher" in der DDR, genauso wie überall sonst auf der Welt, aber warum du sagst, "dass die Arschlöcher im Osten standen" ist mir nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Ich hoffe auf ein Erklärung ...


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn ich deine Antworten wie immer sehr aggressiv und spitz formuliert finde, Incontemtio, muss ich dem wohl beipflichten.

Die Art von Definition und .. Aussage ist echt arg Banane. Und mit "Osten = Arschloch" ist damit der DDR-Bürger gemeint, der von der sowjetischen Besatzung durch Gewalt niedergedrückt wurde :woot: oder einfach grob gesagt Russland ? Bzw ja eigentlich die Sowjets.. 
Das ist mir da nicht ganz klar, denn das würde eine sehr differenzierte Art von Aussage bedeuten.


----------



## Mr G33k (20. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Man sollte denke ich schon alle Hauptstädte der Bundesländer kennen.
> 
> Das muss man nicht wissen, das ist logisch. Wenn man Latein kann oder weiß was "Opposition" bedeutet, sollte man ausschließen können, dass die Opposition weder bestimmt wer die Minister sind noch wer im Bundesrat sitzen darf.
> 
> Der Kniefall Willy Brandts ist eines der bekanntesten Ereignisse der deutschen Nachkriegsgeschichte. Ich denke, dass man auch den kennen sollte.



Und wenn man auch nur ein bisschen Allgemeinbildung hat, weiß man auch, dass der Bundestag die Legislative ist, und was die Legislative macht, sollte wohl bekannt sein.

Ich denke nicht, dass man den Kniefall kennen sollte. Ist doch alles längst vorbei.


----------



## WestIce (20. Juni 2008)

wenn ich nicht alles richtig gemacht hätte würde ich mir sorgen machen, aber wenn du als einwanderer in das land kommst ist es sicherlich nicht so einfach.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Nein sollst Du nicht. Sitz lieber Nachmittags vor der Glotze und schau Dein Vera am Mittag (das erste Bier schon offen?) und Abends dann vor WoW und brabbel vor Dich hin, wie schlecht alles ist und warum die scheiss Ausländer Dir den Job wegnehmen, gegen den Du Dich seit Jahren mit Händen und Füssen wehrst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Woher willst du wissen, dass ich Nachmittags vor der Glotze sitze? Ebensowenig trinke ich Bier. Insgesammt habe ich auch nichts gegen Ausländer. Nur gegen junge Türken und Russen.

Selbstmitleid? Nein. Ignorantes Arschloch? Immer doch, aber denkst Du wirklich, Du wärst besser, nur weil du Dinge weißt, die mir selbt egal sind? Mit Sicherweit weiß ich so einiges, wovon du noch nichtmal gehört hast.

Jetzt für alle zum mitschreiben: ICH BIN OSTDEUTSCHER. Ich habe in Ostberlin mein ganzes Leben verbracht.

Nun zu Incoc-wasweißich:



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Unsere Definition was "Müll" ist und was nicht gehen anscheinend weit auseinander. Viel wichtiger als das man bestimmte Daten kennt ist es Ereignisse chronologisch einordnen zu können.



Die Fähigkeit ist mir leider nur begrenzt gegeben. Aber das liegt wohl kaum an meiner Herkunft oder an etwas, was Du mir gleich weißmachen willst.




Incontemtio schrieb:


> "Die "Dummen" standen im Osten."[/i] Ich nehme mal an, dass du damit meinst, dass sie nicht dümmer (im Sinn von gebildet waren) sondern einfach nur in dem Teil Deutschlands lebten in denen es den Menschen deiner Ansicht nach schlechter ging lebten. Ok, darüber kann man zwar streiten, aber der Großteil der Bevölkerung Deutschlands würden dir wohl bepflichten.



Glückwunsch. Du hast mich verstanden, obwohl es nicht offenschtlich ausgedrückt war.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das war mit das Dümmste was ich seit langen in diesem Forum gelesen habe. Du gibt's also der damaligen Bevölkerung der DDR eine Art Kollektivschuld für die Zustände dort. Ich weiß nicht, was der "einfach Mann" groß dagegen hätte tun können. Aufstände wie der Arbeiteraufstand vom 17. Juni 1953 (auch ein Datum das man kennen sollte) wurden mit Hilfe von sowjetischen Panzern niedergeschlagen. Was hätte also deiner Meinung nach die Einwohner der DDR tun können?
> _
> "Vielleicht sollte man besser sagen, dass die Arschlöcher im Osten standen."_
> 
> Es gab sicherlich "Arschlöcher" in der DDR, genauso wie überall sonst auf der Welt, aber warum du sagst, "dass die Arschlöcher im Osten standen" ist mir nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. Ich hoffe auf ein Erklärung ...



Hier hast du mich wieder nicht verstanden. Ich redete nicht von  der Bevölkerung, sondern von den Besetzern. Den Sowjets. Diese haben den Osten Berlins vollkommen vermurkst, weshalb wir hier drüben jetzt Schwierigkeiten haben, die du wohl kaum bestreiten willst.

Mit "Arschlöcher" waren die SOWJETS gemeint. Nicht die deutsche Bevölkerung. (Ich hatte es extra vorher nochmal geschrieben...)


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Und wenn man auch nur ein bisschen Allgemeinbildung hat, weiß man auch, dass der Bundestag die Legislative ist, und was die Legislative macht, sollte wohl bekannt sein?


Ja natürlich.


Mr schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man den Kniefall kennen sollte. Ist doch alles längst vorbei, und sollte in Vergessenheit geraten.


Der Kniefall Willy Brandts fand am 7. Dezember 1970 statt. Das ist ca. 38 Jahre her, "längst in Vergessenheit geraten" ist das sicherlich nicht. Und ein Großteil der Bevölkerung Deutschlands sowie zum Teil auch Polens wird dieses Ereignis gegenwärtig sein.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nur gegen junge Türken und Russen.


Das würde ich schon als ausländerfeindlich bezeichnen. Warum du etwas gegen junge Türken und Russen hast, kannst du sicherlich begründen, oder? 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nun zu Incoc-wasweißich:


Copy + Paste kann manchmal äußerst hilfreich sein. Und da du ja angeblich Latein kannst, sollte es dir noch leichter fallen immerhin setzt sich meine Name aus zwei lateinischen Worten zusammen ... 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit ist mir leider nur begrenzt gegeben. Aber das liegt wohl kaum an meiner Herkunft oder an etwas, was Du mir gleich weißmachen willst.


Argumentum ad hominem liegen mir nicht so, da sie einfach unbegründet sind. 

Siehe z.B. Hartge's Second Law, http://www.bruhaha.de/laws.html


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Du hast mich verstanden, obwohl es nicht offenschtlich ausgedrückt war.


Wie unsere Definitionen von "Müll" gehen auch unsere Definition von "offensichtlich ausgedrückt" auseinander. Aber vielleicht besteht ja auch ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen "offenschtlich" und "offensichtlich" ... wer weiß. 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Diese haben den Osten Berlins vollkommen vermurkst, weshalb wir hier drüben jetzt Schwierigkeiten haben, die du wohl kaum bestreiten willst.


"Vollkommen vermurkst" ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht ganz richtig. Wie sagte jemand von der PDS (als es sie noch gab ...) mal: " In der DDR war nicht alles schlecht:" _Ich übernehme keine Garantie für den genauen Wortlaut. _ Oder willst du sagen, dass nahezu 0% Arbeitslosigkeit ein "vollkommen vermurkstes" Land auszeichnen und wenn man will kann man auch immer noch so argumentieren, dass das politische System der DDR immer noch besser war als viele andere. Aber im Allgemeinen muss ich dir recht geben, das System der BRD war dem der DDR sicherlich vorzuziehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Das würde ich schon als ausländerfeindlich bezeichnen. Warum du etwas gegen junge Türken und Russen hast, kannst du sicherlich begründen, oder?
> 
> Copy + Paste kann manchmal äußerst hilfreich sein. Und da du ja angeblich Latein kannst, sollte es dir noch leichter fallen immerhin setzt sich meine Name aus zwei lateinischen Worten zusammen ...
> 
> ...



Ich mag junge Türken und Russen nicht, weil sie sich nicht benehmen können. Das mag ausländerfendlich sein, aber ich will schließlich nicht, dass sie aus unserem Land gehen, lediglich, dass sie besser erzogen werden oder härter bestraft.

Les bitte genauer, ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass ich KEIN Latein kann.

"Vollkommen" war vielleicht auch das falsche Wort...wer weiß.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich mag junge Türken und Russen nicht, weil sie sich nicht benehmen können. Das mag ausländerfendlich sein, aber ich will schließlich nicht, dass sie aus unserem Land gehen, lediglich, dass sie besser erzogen werden oder härter bestraft.


Ich liebe Menschen die so hemmungslos pauschalisieren wie du. Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass du meinst junge Türken und Russen sollten härter bestraft werden andere aber nicht? 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Les bitte genauer, ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass ich KEIN Latein kann.


Schade, aber nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Tja (20. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ohnehin für viel härtere Einbürgerungstests und sofern diese erfolgreich abgeschlossen sind, für eine Probe-Staatsbürgerschaft (Dauer 4 Jahre). Danach gibt es noch mal einen Test, besteht man diesen nicht, heißt es gute Heimreise, besteht man ihn kann man sich über die Staatsbürgerschaft freuen. 

Besonders bei Türken sieht man ja, dass die überhaupt nicht gewillt sind, sich anzupassen, sei es kulturell oder persönlich. Da fragt man sich schon, was die überhaupt in Deutschland, Österreich zu suchen haben?

Wenn ein Türke in Österreich lebt, aber mit seiner Türkenflagge rumrennt, frage ich mich schon, weshalb er nicht in der Türkei geblieben ist. Das alte Märchen von wegen "Verfolgung" nimmt denen doch eh niemand mehr ab, sie sind aus der Türkei geflogen, weil sie sich auch dort wie der letzte Idiot benommen haben und nun versuchen sie ihr "Glück" im Ausland. Österreich und Deutschland sind leider blöd genug, auf das Märchen reinzufallen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich liebe Menschen die so hemmungslos pauschalisieren wie du. Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass du meinst junge Türken und Russen sollten härter bestraft werden andere aber nicht?



Wie schon in einer anderen Diskussion zu lesen war, bin ich generell für härtere Strafen. Nicht nur für Türken und Russen.

Das ich so "hemmungslos" pauschalisiere liegt wohl daran, dass ich bisher keine Türken/Russen getroffen habe, dir sich zu benehmen wussten. Tut mir leid, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Könnten wir unsere Diskussion auf einem weniger verachtenden Level vielleicht erhalten?
Nur so ne Idee..
Auch wenn die Überzeugungen der Personen hierbei wohl stark auseinandergehen.


----------



## Thoryia (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Mit Sicherweit* weiß ich so einiges, wovon du noch nichtmal gehört hast.


Und was gibt Dir diese Sicherheit? JETZT machst Du mich wirklich neugierig, komm lass hören was das so einmaliges ist, das Du Dir da so SICHER bist.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Wahrscheinlich wie viele Knochen ein Archaeopteryx hat, wieso der Ichtiosaurier Ichtiosaurier heisst und warum die Plesiosaurier keine Beine hatten ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Und was gibt Dir diese Sicherheit? JETZT machst Du mich wirklich neugierig, komm lass hören was das so einmaliges ist, das Du Dir da so SICHER bist.



Das "California Central Valley" wird als Fruchtgarten Amerikas bezeichnet.

Sigmund Freud war anfangs Jude, dann Atheist.

"Von Kotze" ist ein Adelsgeschlecht.


So, und nun?


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Hach, ich liebe es, Menschen zuzusehen, wenn sie sich über so alberne Dinge streiten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hach, ich liebe es, Menschen zuzusehen, wenn sie sich über so alberne Dinge streiten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo wa? Ist lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das "California Central Valley" wird als Fruchtgarten Amerikas bezeichnet.
> 
> Sigmund Freud war anfangs Jude, dann Atheist.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass du der Einzige bist der das weiß.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du der einzigste bist der das weiß.



Hab ich das behauptet?


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Meine Großeltern hatten auch Freunde, die heissen Kotzenberg..

Btw es heisst der Einzige, nicht der Einzigste *klugscheiss*

hmmmm ach ja,
/y Und Tschüss!
/cast Vanish


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hab ich das behauptet?



Er fragte, ob du was einmaliges weißt, was keiner weiß.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Meine Großeltern hatten auch Freunde, die heissen Kotzenberg..
> 
> Btw es heisst der Einzige, nicht der Einzigste *klugscheiss*
> 
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich lerne immer gerne dazu.


----------



## dalai (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das "California Central Valley" wird als Fruchtgarten Amerikas bezeichnet.
> 
> Sigmund Freud war anfangs Jude, dann Atheist.
> 
> ...



Sigmund Freud ist gestorben an einer Überdosis Kokain. Muss man das wissen um Deutscher zu werden? Nein.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Er fragte, ob du was einmaliges weißt, was keiner weiß.



Lesen, dann Posten.


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (20. Juni 2008)

80% hat ich richtig.
Gut, mich interessiert das auch nicht. 
Ich bin zwar Deutsche, weiß aber mehr über Frankreich als über Deutschland. Und ich schäme mich überhaupt nicht dafür.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Ich kann euch sagen, was höchstwahrscheinlich niemand weiss. Zumindest nicht aus dieser Community:
nämlich wann ich mir in mitteleuropäischer Zeit gerechnet das letzte Mal in den Sack geschnitten habe. 
Ich selber weiss es nicht, also dürfte das hier auch anderweitig nicht groß rauskommen.

Und wer jetzt  meint, das wäre doch total idiotisch, solch einen Vergleich hier anzubringen..
Dann schaut mal auf die zurückliegende Unterhaltung und denkt nen Moment drüber nach. Tut mir echt leid, aber das ist doch noch mieser als mit ner Sandale im Kuhschiss zu stehen!

Und jetzt bitte keine Flames wegen Obszönität uä.
Sorry.. Aber is doch echt was daneben!


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

Danke, Oonâgh! 

*verbeug*


----------



## Thoryia (20. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das "California Central Valley" wird als Fruchtgarten Amerikas bezeichnet.
> 
> Sigmund Freud war anfangs Jude, dann Atheist.
> 
> ...


Also ich sehe an diesem Wissen nix spektakuläres, was darauf schliessen lässt, das ich mit SICHERHEIT nichts davon gehört habe.


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Mit Sicherweit* weiß ich so einiges, wovon du noch nichtmal gehört hast.


1. Ich war schon mitten in Deinem Fruchtgarten und hab Urlaub gemacht, sofern man SF dazu zählen mag.
2. DAS ist ja nunmal nicht DIE Info, die Dich sicher werden lassen kann, das ich davon noch nie gehört habe. Freudsche Theorien interessieren jeden, der nur ein wenig an Menschlicher Psychologie Interessiert ist, und das bin ich seit einer Ewigkeit schon. Und natürlich ist man dann auch über die Person dahinter informiert.
3. Ich komme aus der Nähe von MD, genau wie dieses Adelsgeschlecht, Geschichte war immer schon ein Steckenpferd von mir. Grad das Mittelalter.

Ausserdem:

Das ganze ist ALLES 2 Klicks weit entfernt bei Wikipedia nachzulesen, also komm, streng Dich mehr an und erstaune mich mit dem ABSOLUTEM einmaligem Wissen. DAS kann es ja wohl nicht gewesen sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Also ich sehe an diesem Wissen nix spektakuläres, was darauf schliessen lässt, das ich mit SICHERHEIT nichts davon gehört habe.
> 
> 1. Ich war schon mitten in Deinem Fruchtgarten und hab Urlaub gemacht, sofern man SF dazu zählen mag.
> 2. DAS ist ja nunmal nicht DIE Info, die Dich sicher werden lassen kann, das ich davon noch nie gehört habe. Freudsche Theorien interessieren jeden, der nur ein wenig an Menschlicher Psychologie Interessiert ist, und das bin ich seit einer Ewigkeit schon. Und natürlich ist man dann auch über die Person dahinter informiert.
> ...



Nun hast Du es mir aber gegeben. Ich bin schwer getroffen und muss erstmal Heulen gehen. Morgen dann Folge zwei von:

"Ich hab auf alles eine Antwort, egal wie lächerlich und benutze gerne CAPSLOOOCK!!!"


PS: Ich hatte heute noch keinen Mais, dennoch war er in meinem Stuhlgang. Bitte nachhaken.


----------



## Thoryia (21. Juni 2008)

Das getroffene Hunde am lautesten Bellen, demonstrierst Du gerade in ganz großartiger Weise. Wenn Argumente ausgehen kommen geistlose Tiefschläge.

Das Niveau ist stets so hoch anzusiedeln wie die Intelligenz, nicht wahr?

Ach noch was zu Deinem tollen Capslock "Witz": Capslock lässt einen alles groß schreiben, für Satzanfänge oder einzelne Wörter deren Bedeutung hervorgehoben werden soll, reicht Shift.


----------



## Oonâgh (21. Juni 2008)

/sign mein letzter Post..

Obwohl es so langsam hier eigentlich unterhaltsam wird.
Aber wenn's am Besten wird soll man ja bekanntlich gehen: Peace, bin draussen.


----------



## Thoryia (21. Juni 2008)

Jo ich auch, es ist um viertel nach 5, ich bin müde und das Niveau steuert direkt Richtung Keller. Vieleicht erstaunt er mich ja Morgen noch mit seinem Wissen, dass ich mit Sicherheit nicht weiss, ich warte mal ab.

Ich würde ja gerne noch was lesen, wo ich sagen kann: Respekt, vor dem Mann zieh ich den Hut. Aber ich bin Realist.


----------



## Incontemtio (21. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Besonders bei Türken sieht man ja, dass die überhaupt nicht gewillt sind, sich anzupassen, sei es kulturell oder persönlich.


Was meinst du mit "kulturell anpassen"? Sollen sie ihre Religion nicht frei ausüben können? 


Tja schrieb:


> Wenn ein Türke in Österreich lebt, aber mit seiner Türkenflagge rumrennt, frage ich mich schon, weshalb er nicht in der Türkei geblieben ist.


Weil man, auch wenn man in einem anderen Land lebt, immer noch ein wenig Nationalbewusstsein seinem "Heimatland" gegenüber hat? Würde ich z.B. nach Italien ziehen und die italienische Staatsbürgerschaft erhalten, wäre ich bei der EM immer noch für Deutschland. 


Tja schrieb:


> Das alte Märchen von wegen "Verfolgung" nimmt denen doch eh niemand mehr ab, [...]


Zumindest manche Bevölkerungsgruppen, wie die Kurden, werden in der Türkei diskriminiert, "verfolgt" wäre vielleicht etwas zu viel gesagt.


----------



## Incontemtio (21. Juni 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wie schon in einer anderen Diskussion zu lesen war, bin ich generell für härtere Strafen. Nicht nur für Türken und Russen.


Ok, wie konnte ich nur übersehen, dass irgendwo in den Untiefen dieses Forum irgendwann etwas zu diesem Thema gesagt hast. Tut mir aufrichtig leid. 


VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ich so "hemmungslos" pauschalisiere liegt wohl daran, dass ich bisher keine Türken/Russen getroffen habe, dir sich zu benehmen wussten. Tut mir leid, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


Deine Subjektive Erfahrung ist nur leider überhaupt nicht repräsentativ. Ich könnte jetzt einfach behaupten, dass ich bisher nur Türken/Russen getroffen habe, die "sich zu benehmen wussten" (auch diese Floskel hätte ich gerne näher definiert). Aber wie ich auch schon mal in einer anderen Diskussion (sofern man das hier noch als Diskussion bezeichnen kann) schrieb, sollte man persönliche Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse aus gutem Grund aus einer Sachdiskussion wie dieser hier raushalten.


----------



## Doomwalker (21. Juni 2008)

Sehr gut! Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ihr Wissen über Deutschland reicht locker für den Einbürgerungstest.
(1Frage falsch, in Politik kenn ich mich nich so aus^^)
War aber eig. zu einfach, bin erst 15 und wusste fast alles


----------



## Death_Master (21. Juni 2008)

Die Fragen sind ja was für Hauptschüler, das mach ich in einer Minute!


Edit: Ich bin 15 und wusste natürlich alles!


----------



## Saytan (21. Juni 2008)

Ich wette du hast Google benutzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab alles richtig beantworten können ausser eins


----------



## the Huntress (21. Juni 2008)

Hatte 2 Fragen falsch, finde das geht noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Ich bin ohnehin für viel härtere Einbürgerungstests und sofern diese erfolgreich abgeschlossen sind, für eine Probe-Staatsbürgerschaft (Dauer 4 Jahre). Danach gibt es noch mal einen Test, besteht man diesen nicht, heißt es gute Heimreise, besteht man ihn kann man sich über die Staatsbürgerschaft freuen.
> 
> Besonders bei Türken sieht man ja, dass die überhaupt nicht gewillt sind, sich anzupassen, sei es kulturell oder persönlich. Da fragt man sich schon, was die überhaupt in Deutschland, Österreich zu suchen haben?
> 
> Wenn ein Türke in Österreich lebt, aber mit seiner Türkenflagge rumrennt, frage ich mich schon, weshalb er nicht in der Türkei geblieben ist. Das alte Märchen von wegen "Verfolgung" nimmt denen doch eh niemand mehr ab, sie sind aus der Türkei geflogen, weil sie sich auch dort wie der letzte Idiot benommen haben und nun versuchen sie ihr "Glück" im Ausland. Österreich und Deutschland sind leider blöd genug, auf das Märchen reinzufallen.



Dieser Text mein lieber Freund ist einfach nur...denkt euch den rest dazu.

viel härtere Einbürgerungstests?
Dann geh mal zu vielen Deutschen und lass die den dann machen. Viele würden gnadenlos durchrasseln. Müssen Einwanderer klüger sein als die Deutschen selbst? Schon der einfache Test hier könnte einige Deutsche stark überfordern...und die werdena uch nicht auf probe gestellt o0

Wo siehst du, dass Türken sich nicht integrieren wollen? KLAR, es gibt einige, die das nicht tun. Es gibt Männer die verbieten ihrer Frau Deutsch zu lernen, weigern sich selber und tun nichts dafür in Deutschland klar zu kommen. Aber ich wage es zu behaupten, dass dies eine Minderheit ist. Die meisten versuchen wohl, hier klar zu kommen und ein ruhiges und schönes Leben führen zu können. WEnn du dich auf die Leute in deiner Innenstadt beziehst die wegen jedem kleinen Dreck sich auf die Fresse hauen, dann lässt du dich zu sehr blendne. Genau diese Leute werfen ein falsches Licht auf uns Ausländer. Natürlich fallen solche Leute viel stärker auf, als die Einwanderer, die einfach ihr Leben leben, zur Arbeit gehen und sich nicht daneben benehmen wollen. ABer man kann doch diesen Leuten auch nicht übel nehmen, dass sie z.B. in Türkischen Läden einkaufen oder nach dem Feierabend in Türkische Cafés gehen...sie leben zwar in diesem Land hier, aber sie sind im Herz und auch im Kopf immernoch (ich nehm sie einfach als Beispiel) Türken.. Es ist doch selbstverständlich, dass sie ihre Kultur, ihre Religion und auch ihre souialen Kontakte so ausrichten, wie sie sie in ihrem Land gewohnt waren und wie sie ihnen dort auch gefallen haben, denn ich bezweifle, dass sie deswegen aus ihrem Land ausgewandert sind.
In Deutschland gibt es nicht umsonst Religionsfreiheit...ist es etwa ''nicht anpassen wollen'' wenn man MOslem bleibt in einem Christlichen Land? Wenn man andere Sitten hat, als die Deutschen? Wenn man auf sein heimatland trotz allem stolz ist? Auf die Türkei bezogen ist der Begriff Verfolgung vielleicht überspitzt, aber in anderen Ländern sollte man das den Menschen schon ''abnehmen''. Bosnien, Osetien (russisches Grenzgebiet zu Tschetschenien), z.B. . . .

Ich selber bin Italiener, lebe schon sehr sehr lange in Deutschland, aber ich bin stolz auf mein Land. Ich bin fanatischer Fussballfan, aus meinem Fenster hängt eine Italien Fahne, an meinem Auto sind auch 2 Stück. WEnn Italien gewinnt, hupe ich, renne durch die Stadt und freue mich! Für mein Land, obwohl ich in Deutschland lebe. Ich lebe hier, bin aber deshalb noch lange kein Deutscher! Ich lebe nach meiner italienischen Kultur und verhalte mich auch wie ein Italiener, ich habe viele Freunde aus Italien, man will einfach so viel Heimat um sich rum haben wie es nur geht. Trotzdem mag ich Deutschland, sehr sogar, denn in diesem Land geht es mir prima. Integration ist wichtig, sehr wichtig, aber im GEgenzug ist Toleranz genauso wichtig...


----------

